# Sophie got attacked...warning, graphic pics



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Hubby took her outside to go potty (leashed). A neighbor's bulldog-Terrier/Pit-bull mix who got away from his owner while she was trying to take him outside, ran full stride toward Sophie and my hubby. Hubby tried to block the dog but he went around him and latched on to Sophie's head. Sophie crouched down all the way to the ground and did not retaliate at all. Hubby punched and kicked the crap out of the dog but he would not let go for some time. It wasn't until the owner finally got to the scene and took hold of her dog the dog let go for a second to re-attach again but hubby was able to pull Sophie away before that could happen again and got her to safety. Left a puncture wound.




























I immediately dressed the wound, put alcohol on it and triple antibiotic. She is sore obviously. Seems her whole head is hurting. The Vet cleaned up the wound and prescribed a Antibiotic, Simplicef 200 mg (1 per day) and Rimadyl 75mg for pain.

Has anybody used these two meds before and if so, did you experience any side effects? Reading the board, I noticed that what Vets prescribe is not necessarily a good thing, so I wanted to double check here to be sure. 

Thanks.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Glad it wasn't worse than it was!

Hope the neighbor's footing the bill and addressing her dog's issues!

I've used Rimadyl on various dogs with no side effects. Haven't used that other drug.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

OMG, that's horrible! I hope your girl is o.k. and as pp said your neighbour is flipping the bill for this.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd be sooo mad! I hope your neighbor's covering for the vet bills.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Simplicef is a cephalosporin antibiotic, be sure she eats with it and I doubt it'll be a problem.
Also Rimadyl is an anti-inflammatory for pain and swelling, good choice for short term use like this.
If you haven't, you may want to call animal control to report this incident.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow. That must have been scary! Poor Sophie. I hope she feels better. I've used Rimadyl with no problems.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Oh my gosh, how scary! I am glad Sophie is okay. I've used Simplicef on Koda (that stuff is expensive), it made Koda urinate more, that's the only side effect that I noticed.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She got attacked again by this dog or was this the one from yesterday?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

OMG! Poor Sophie!!! Hope she get's well soon. Looks like it hurts. What did the neighbor say?? They need to step and be resposable. I bet your hubby's heart was beating a million miles a minute.


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

Oh my! Poor Sophie.  What a scary thing to have happen. I'm so glad that she is okay. It could have been a lot worse. I really hope the neighbor stepped up and paid for Sophie's vet bill.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

If they don't offer to pay the bill you could always say you're going to call A/C. I would think any reasonable person would though in this circumstance. But then again, there are a lot of unreasonable people out there.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

How awful for Sophie, your hubby and you.

Agree with others that the neighbor should foot the vet bill, report it (in case it happens again). If the neighbor doesn't pay the vet bill from what you described you would be legally entitled to make them pay should it have to go to court.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

OMG, how awful. I hope she will be okay soon. That is just so scary and infuriating at the same time.

Out of those two drugs, I've only used Rimadyl and with no problems. Any drug (human or canine) can have different effects. What works for one might have different results/reactions for another.

Gosh, I feel so bad for Sophie. I hope she comes through this okay. :hug:


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

That's horrible. You really have to watch punctures, too, because they can close up with infection inside. My sister had a puncture bite from a pit and they had to put a drain in it, despite IV and oral antibiotics. Geeze, and I worry about coyotes here, but you people in neighborhoods seem to have the worst of it when it comes to loose dogs attacking your dogs!


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I'm sorry your girl got hurt...Are you going to report the attack to the authorities? Was there bad blood between the 2 like fence barking etc? Glad it wasn't any worse than it was--
Jan


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Horrible! Please file a report with Animal Control. The next time, this dog could kill the other dog or worse...hurt a child or person. I wish your Sophie the best and hope she recovers quickly


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Did you go to the vet? I would if you haven't already, punctures can be really bad and they may want to put her on oral antibiotics or the wound may need a drainage tube.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you guys. I appreciate your support. I am so pissed. We just spent several months trying to get her to overcome fear of other dogs...working with a local trainer and now this. I know that the potential of something like that to happen is always there..that is reality..I guess, considering all the people who just don't really care what their dogs are doing. Still, this bites. 

They are definitely paying for the bill. Her husband came over yesterday and apologized and inquired about Sophie. I feel bad for them. They have had him 5 years and from what I am hearing this is the third time he attacked a dog. She is fed up and has been calling around for Rescues and Humane Society but nobody wants to take him because of the aggressiveness. I sucks all the way around because they said they are going to put him to sleep. I am going to see if they are willing to hire a trainer to see if the dog can be evaluated for potential training. I don't want him to die. I am not going to report this to Animal Control. These people feel very bad about what happened. It's a bad deal all around. They are distraught enough about this. I really don't want to add anything to that. 

CeCe, Josie/Zeus, GSDGunner, thanks for sharing that your experience with Rymadyl was good. That puts my mind at ease. Good to know that it will make her urinate more. I will take her out more then. Jax 08, it was the same from yesterday night. When I examined her, right after the incident, I noticed blood but I could for some reason not see any damage because of her thick fur. So I thought it may have been a little. But later in the night, it started bleeding and I could finally see what area it was bleeding from. Took scissors and cut off the fur around that area and noticed the puncture wound. Cleaned it out with Alcohol and applied triple- antibiotic and bandaged it. I took her to the Vet first thing this morning. She rested fine throughout the night so I felt it was ok to wait and see until the next morning. 

DanielOttoMom, yes total anxiety for my hubby. He was beating and kicking the **** out of this dog and he would not release. It is so bizarre that an animal would not let go obviously having that much pain inflicted on it. The dog finally loosened the grip enough when the owner got on the scene, for hubby to pull Sophie away and to safety. 

KentuckyGSDLover, yes, the Vet explained the potential of infection to me so I will be watching the area very closely. The oral antibiotic should help prevent infection though. So hopefully, this is all she needs. 

Jang, there aren't any fences. We live in a Townhouse and the dog lives two doors down. I have never seen that dog before. So, no bad blood at all. As soon as the dog saw Sophie, he was in attack mode, racing like crazy to get to her.

Msvette2U, I will be sure to have her eat with the dosage. Thanks. 

Sorry, this is so long but I wanted to acknowledge and answer everybody's questions. I can't express how much I appreciate your comments and suggestions. It really helps dealing with this. Sophie is resting on the couch. She seems to be fine. Thanks again.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> Did you go to the vet? I would if you haven't already, punctures can be really bad and they may want to put her on oral antibiotics or the wound may need a drainage tube.


Yes, of course. She is on antibiotics now. Thank you. We will be watching the wound closely the next week or two.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I was waiting to reply until an update... I'm so glad the owners are behind you on this. I feel bad for them also, hopefully there is still a chance for their dog - somehow. 
I hope Sophie heals quickly~! :wub:


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I had a similar situation happen once with Jazz when he was a pup. The neighbours had their dog off leash and he just charged and attacked Jazz making a puncture right through his lip. The owners felt horrible about it which at least made me feel better that they took it seriously. 

The only thing I can add is that since this has happened 3 times already perhaps your neighbours should consider muzzling their dog. I do feel badly for them since from your post they sound genuinely upset.


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

That other dog is lucky it wasn't my husband! He just adores our dogs almost as much as our kids and if another dog hurt one of them, he would not hesitate to kill it.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hope that your beautiful Sophie has no negatives come from this.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

This is the third time this dog has done this and somehow this dog is still getting out. Completely the owners fault and inexcusable. I'd call animal control regardless. No shelter is going to take a DA pitbull and try and rehome. These owners sealed this dogs fate.

And to top it off you've been working with your dog for months to overcome it's own issues and this happens after all your hard work. I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Sadly, I agree with Paul. It is very unfortunate that your neighbors have not learned to manage their dog. My dog is very DA. She has never had an opportunity to escape from the house, or to ever be off leash to run up to another dog. In her younger days, she was muzzled on walks. I know other people manage their DA dogs, so it can be done. They have failed this dog. He cannot be rehomed. I doubt training would help him. It might be kinder to PTS. Hate to say that. But....just imagine a child was walking their dog and ran into your neighbors' dog. Even if the dog didn't redirect onto the child, there is no way a child could fight off that dog to save their own. It is a tragedy waiting to happen.

I am so sorry this happened to Sophie. Wishing her a speedy recovery!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

drosado said:


> That other dog is lucky it wasn't my husband! He just adores our dogs almost as much as our kids and if another dog hurt one of them, he would not hesitate to kill it.


Our dogs are valued as much as our kids, too. They mean everything to us. A good thing is that the attack was able to be stopped. Had it persisted longer my husband would have resorted to the kill measure but that is not our first option because we try to value life even if it may seem undeserving. 

LucyDog, it wasn't a purebred pitbull. It is a pitbull mix. So, maybe the "mix" part caused the instability. I don't know. Have met a very nice pitbull recently so I am not trying to blame this incident on this breed. So far the owner has not found a single place that is willing to take the dog. I talked to her this morning to let her know how much the bill is. She is going to come by tonight to pay it (hopefully). I feel so bad for her but you are right, for this to happen three times shows an inability of them to control their dog unfortunately.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

KSdogowner said:


> I feel so bad for her but you are right, _for this to happen three times shows an inability of them to control their dog unfortunately._


What?! 3 times? The first time should've been a reality check but for it to happen 3 times... they deserve a visit from A/C.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for you. It is obvious that you and your husband are really kind and caring people. I know the dog was being a dog. He doesn't like other dogs. That in itself is OK. That he was allowed to ACT on it, is the problem. (Especially repeatedly.)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would not call AC. If your neighbor is footing the bill and is going to do something more to ensure it won't happen again, up to putting the dog down. I see no reason to make bad blood by going to the authorities too. Bad things do happen. But I would see where it goes from here.

I really am sorry this happened. 

Dog aggression is not people aggression, so I would not be worried about some kid. At the same time being unable to manage the dog is unable to manage the dog. A simple choke chain would probably prevent this from happening. A prong collar, probably better yet.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I know other people manage their DA dogs, so it can be done. They have failed this dog. He cannot be rehomed. I doubt training would help him. It might be kinder to PTS. Hate to say that. But....just imagine a child was walking their dog and ran into your neighbors' dog. Even if the dog didn't redirect onto the child, there is no way a child could fight off that dog to save their own. It is a tragedy waiting to happen.
> 
> I am so sorry this happened to Sophie. Wishing her a speedy recovery!


Thanks Stevenzachsmom. I need to clarify actually about the leash. The leash was attached to the dog but the owner was not there. It looks like she attached the leash to the dog, opened the door before getting a hold of it or didn't hold on to it strongly enough and the dog escaped. So, he took off dragging the leash behind him..in essence he wasn't leashed because he was free to do what he wanted. It took her a while to get to her dog though. Long enough to cause this damage. 

Hubby works for the city here and will talk to one of our AC officers tomorrow for a course of action. At the least an officer needs to check and see the owner has taken measures to either put the dog down or confine him in a manner where he is controllable. Why do I feel so guilty? Gosh, I hate this.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe he should hesitate to kill. killing should be the last resort.



drosado said:


> That other dog is lucky it wasn't my husband! He just adores our dogs almost as much as our kids and if another dog hurt one of them, he would not hesitate to kill it.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

KSdogowner said:


> Thanks Stevenzachsmom. I need to clarify actually about the leash. The leash was attached to the dog but the owner was not there. It looks like she attached the leash to the dog, opened the door before getting a hold of it or didn't hold on to it strongly enough and the dog escaped. So, he took off dragging the leash behind him..in essence he wasn't leashed because he was free to do what he wanted. It took her a while to get to her dog though. Long enough to cause this damage.
> 
> Hubby works for the city here and will talk to one of our AC officers tomorrow for a course of action. At the least an officer needs to check and see the owner has taken measures to either put the dog down or confine him in a manner where he is controllable. *Why do I feel so guilty? Gosh, I hate this.*


Because we are all dog lovers and this wasn't the dogs' fault. The neighbors were irresponsible. The other end of the leash needs to be attached to a person, before the door is opened. The neighbors might be real nice people, but they are still irresponsible. They failed the dog. You did not. 

I agree with Selzer that this in no way indicates people aggression. I would still fear for a child who might try to intervene on his dogs' behalf. How many grown-ups have been bitten trying to break up a dog fight? Not to mention the trauma a child would face watching his dog be killed by another dog.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Honestly I agree with Selzer on this one. The owners of the dog have not only stopped over to check on Sophie but have also realized this is not a dog they can handle and by them being okay with putting said dog to sleep says volumes to me about the fact they are claiming responsibility. If they truly are stepping up to also pay the vet bills and potentially following vet bills, thats another big step. Most people would need a visit from AC just to check up. Your neighbors sound like they feel awful about the whole thing and are trying to make some peace between your families over the incident. Bringing in AC could cause some problems in what sounds like a mutual value of any positive relationship you guys have. 

If you're set on speaking with AC about it, I would say at least let your neighbors know you would like to file a report on the incident for safety reasons. They may not only understand the reasoning behind it but they may also welcome it. And at least if they know about it, when AC shows up for their side of the story, its all documented just in case. 

Again, i'm sorry Sophie had this happen to her and I know how stressful it can be. Give Sophie some more loves from me and will continue to pray this doesnt set her back too much as well as hoping she heals with no complications. Poor baby girl. Working so hard to get over her fear and then this. Its too bad we can't explain to them that some dogs or people are not always good and friendly.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

If the neighbors are being reasonable, and footing the bills and MORE IMPORTANTLY - they are concerned and accept responsiblity, I would NOT involve AC.

However, and this will be unpopular!!!!, pitbulls are bred to fight other dogs. so so so many times, you see on the news (at least once a week between the net and the tv) where a much loved, sweet pet pittie has attacked and maimed if not killed another dog. Genetics plain and simple.

I agree that this dog has come to the end of the line and I applaud the owners for accepting the responsibility for the attack, and their strength in euthanizing this dog rather than pass it on to be someone else's problem. Putting it in a shelter or a rescue will only transfer the problem and put someone else's dog at risk. It is kinder that the dog not get passed around, and his owners do the responsible thing and let him go themselves.

Lee


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am glad that Sophie is ok. I do not like using Rimadyl and prefer Arnica for pain. 

I am very surprised that no one has suggested muzzling the dog that attacked Sophie. That is a very simple solution and literally can be a lifesaver. I have known many, many DA dogs who have learned to accept a muzzle and have lived really great lives. 

I would not call AC (who usually don't care about DA anyway) and I would recommend conditioning to a muzzle and beginning training. They also need to get a front clip harness for the dog and attach the leash to both the harness and the collar and learn how to hold onto a leash.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Poor little baby. It's bad enough to go through the scare; but to be injured too?? 
I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Poor Sophie. Hope she's feeling ok tonight and everything heals up well and fast.

Yikes, what a situation. It's easy to say I'd insist they put the dog down after the third incident, but if they were honestly sorry and owned up to it, I'd probably have trouble being firm on that one.

But I think it is what needs to be done for this dog most likely. 

On the OTHER hand, I couldn't trust this neighbor. First time, ok. Mistakes happen. Second time, ugh, getting pretty upset... Third time? And my dog is injured? Nope, now I'm pretty pissed off. I'm sure you're right and they are very sorry, but sorry doesn't make them capable of managing this dog. 

Just no positives or easy decisions with this one.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

BowWowMeow said:


> I am very surprised that no one has suggested muzzling the dog that attacked Sophie. That is a very simple solution and literally can be a lifesaver. I have known many, many DA dogs who have learned to accept a muzzle and have lived really great lives.


I recommended it in my second post and I agree with you that it's a really simple solution which could have prevented this from happening.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

She came by tonight and paid the full bill. I have to say that I have been torn today between reporting this situation to the AC and not. I wanted to wait and talk to her first tonight to feel her out. I just so hate this whole ordeal. 

She is totally shaken up by this...a really sweet lady actually. It breaks my heart. I wanted to know for sure what breed her dog is so I asked her. She said he was a Pointer-Greyhound mix. So I sincerely apologize for the error in thinking it was a bulldog/pitbull mix. I know when it comes to the mention of pitbulls, automatically emotions get higher because of all the situations that involve pitbulls. So, I am sincerely sorry for having assumed this before I knew the facts. He looked like it, so I assumed. Wrong!

She knows that something has to be done and is trying to see if there are other solutions to euthanizing. She stated that her boyfriend talked with the Police about this situation and they told him they would not take an aggressive dog. I guess he tried to see if they would accept the dog for police training? Anyway, I contacted my former trainer and asked her if she would mind maybe evaluating him if they want to. Of course they will have to pay for that. So, I gave the lady my former trainer's business card and I hope she will contact her. I promised that my former trainer will be fair and honest with them. I also talked to her about muzzling and showed her our prong collar and shared with her how effective they can be. She was totally open and appreciative to this information (at least it seemed that way). So, the route she told me she will be going will be to contact the trainer, have her evaluate the dog to see if there is hope, get a prong collar and let only hubby take him outside. 

I feel that I have done my part to the best of my ability and hope she will do something. I stressed to her that changes need to happen otherwise something more serious is going to happen, especially since this is a repeat. She denies a 3-time incident for some reason even though our Apartment Manager told us that her dog was aggressively approached by their dog as well. So maybe the dog didn't get to bite much and she feels it doesn't count? She admits to the other incident. 

Your input has made a huge difference in how all this is playing out now. Because of your comments and suggestions I have been able to look at this situation more practically instead of emotionally. Thank you.

Sophie is doing great actually. She is calm, does not fear to go outside (whew) and interacts as usual. Thank you for your well wishes for her. She appreciates it and wants to give all of you some of her favorite sloppy kisses.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad to hear Sophie is OK . You are being very kind and gracious and the owners of the pointer mix are being responsible and trying. I wonder if they may have more dog then they can handle.Sometimes people are not the right place for a a dog and either they have to step up and learn or find another home for the dog, Finding a home for a dog aggressive dog is a tall order. I hope they can find a way to handle him or someone who can handle him. Lucky is not off leash w/ any dogs as he can be DA and I even put him inside when we have had strays in the yard just to prevent any possible issues.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Boy am I going to be unpopular with this statement. But sometimes pounds list dogs as lab mix, pointer mix, etc because there are so many pit bulls (anything that resembles a pit bull) that they do not stand a chance at getting out of the shelter, and some places like Ashtabula, Ohio, have them banned, so, they cannot adopt them to anyone from there. So they call them lab mix or some other mixture, and people take them home unawares.

I know this happens because the elderly couple with the American Bulldog/Pitbull mixture were told by the pound it was a lab mix. And it was not just me that knew the predominant breed was AB. My trainer who has been in dogs forever, and many others knew as well. These older people were really overmatched. The pup was a little over a year, and very mouthy. 

Any dog can bite, but I am really surprised that a pointer/greyhound mix would be that aggressive. Both of those breeds are not well known for dog aggression at all. 

Ok, ya'all can tell me how wrong I am about that.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

selzer said:


> Ok, ya'all can tell me how wrong I am about that.


Nope, I'm not going to do that -- I just want to say that's a totally hilarious emoticon!!! :laugh::wild:


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Agree with selzer %100. If it looks like a pit mix, it is a pit mix. No other breed is going to hold on to a dog while someone's beating it to get it off.


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

selzer said:


> but sometimes pounds list dogs as lab mix, pointer mix, etc because there are so many pit bulls (anything that resembles a pit bull) ... So they call them lab mix or some other mixture, and people take them home unaware.


Having previously worked in an animal shelter for several years, I would say this is a relatively accurate statement.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Poor dog! One of mine was on Simplicef this past summer for a foot infection. No side effects other than slightly looser poops.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

This dog has done this three times already to other dogs. How many strikes does he (and his owners) get before animal control should be called? One more chance?

For me, once is a mistake. Twice is a serious problem.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

wolfstraum;
However said:


> Totally agree. My son loves pitbulls and has had two. Both were very loving cuddlebugs to people and were good with our dogs. His current one, a rescue is submissive to Benny, but both were aggressive to other dogs. This was obviously genetic because he had both since they were pups. He never takes them to dog parks, allows them to get loose or walk off leash. He trained them to obey him very well. They were and are lovers when it come's to people. My son let a stranger ( to the dogs) come into the house on New Years Eve at 3 am to use the bathroom and the pitbull wagged his tail with excited delight " a stranger in the house yippee" while Benny stayed between our bedroom and the bathroom door barking and not letting the guy out until I called him.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> This dog has done this three times already to other dogs. How many strikes does he (and his owners) get before animal control should be called? One more chance?
> 
> For me, once is a mistake. Twice is a serious problem.


Paul, I hear what you are saying. I am still torn....but I don't think that this couple has had anybody ever tell them what pro-active approach to take to see IF this dog is salvageable. Probably weren't really looking..I get that but maybe it took this in order for them to wake up. I am hoping they will contact the trainer. I believe the trainer will have a much clearer overview of what this dog is about and whether or not he is salvageable training wise. She volunteered to keep me in the loop about the progress. 

She was very happy to get some sort of direction, so I am thinking she wasn't just blowing smoke up my butt. She seems to be very aware that something drastic will need to be done and the situation can't stay the same. We talked extensively about the potential liability and consequences of another incident, especially potentially involving kids. She wholeheartedly agreed. I didn't give her a lecture but she asked me for my opinion and that is what she got. She seemed very receptive. I hope I am not just being naive but I feel that now that they have a direction, they have a chance to do something about it. She understands that if the training doesn't work, the dog will need to be put down. I am counting on her doing so if that is the case and expressed that to her. She agreed. Maybe it's a mistake. I hope not.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

You're a good woman, KSdogowner!! :thumbup:


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Glad Sophie is okay ... That's a nasty bite.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Awww, poor baby!!! I hope she heals up soon!

Zira's been on Rimadyl twice for Pano when she was little. We never had any side effects with her. It worked great and she was able to be comfortable while she recovered.


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> However, and this will be unpopular!!!!, pitbulls are bred to fight other dogs. so so so many times, you see on the news (at least once a week between the net and the tv) where a much loved, sweet pet pittie has attacked and maimed if not killed another dog. Genetics plain and simple.
> 
> Lee


Apparently you didn't follow the bully thread. It's the owner and not the dog. Where did you come up with the genetics rumor? JK


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, what an unfortunate accident!! You are a very forgiving person. A better person than I am, for sure. I think if I were in your position, I'd be outside her house with a torch and a pitchfork demanding revenge on the dog. 

I'm glad Sophie is on the mend, I hope she continues to improve. I have had one of my dogs on rimadyl previously and after about 5 days on it, she developed a rash on her belly so we discontinued the medicine (and the rash went away in a few hours). My vet told me that some dogs are allergic to the beef flavoring in it. 

That REALLY stinks that you have been working with a trainer on Sophie's dog issue and now this happened. I've been in a similar situation. It's awful to see all your hard work get wiped away in an instant.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

For the Rimadyl you should run a blood panel prior to use - 1. to make sure your dog doesn't have any liver/kidney levels that show they shouldn't be on it and 2. so you have a baseline in case they get sick. 

There are also things to watch out for - it's not an entirely "safe" med in the way you might think:


Common side effects include vomiting, diarrhea, not eating/eating less, and lethargy. If your pet experiences any of these potential side effects, *STOP* administering the medication and contact your veterinarian immediately.
Veterinary NSAIDS may be associated with gastrointestinal ulcers/perforations, liver, and kidney toxicity.
More here: Veterinary Non-Steroidal Anti-Inflammatory Drugs (NSAIDs) (please read) 
And here: http://www.fda.gov/downloads/AnimalVeterinary/ResourcesforYou/AnimalHealthLiteracy/UCM117773.pdf (everyone should read these links that haven't yet)

I am very sorry about Sophie. 

I am very sorry that the dog was probably mislabeled, and that the people who have him do not understand what it is they really have.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm glad Sophie is mending.

I believe in trying to get along with the neighbors. Sure, there comes a point when you have to draw the line, but your neighbor's sound like they are trying to fix this.

Have you thought about getting some kind of pepper spray for when you walk your dog?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Actually a member of this forum, APBT, who is a pitbull enthusiast and owner recently advised that as a breed the pitties have a much higher pain tolerance. It makes sense given the breeds heritage as bull baiting dogs/fighting dogs. Terriers are known for their tenancity as well. APBT went on to describe the best methods for disengaging a pitbull that has bitten and is holding on to another dog.

This doesn't mean all pitbulls will engage in the type of attack described here but the propensity for them to hold on even while being beaten and kicked is much higher then another breed such as a border collie.





MountainGSDs said:


> Apparently you didn't follow the bully thread. It's the owner and not the dog. Where did you come up with the genetics rumor? JK


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I respect your willingness to forgive, help and that your neighbors seem to really be concerned.

However, if I was in your position I don't think I would be advising them to keep trying with this dog because this was the third unprovoked attack. What if after encouraging them to work with the dog it attacks and kills someone else's dog? That would make a bad situation even worse and now you're a part of it.

I've had to put a foster dog to sleep because of aggression. A little JRT found as a stray turned out to be a child biter. After consulting two trainers and my vet we decided it just wasn't worth the taking the chance and that was with a much smaller dog. As the vet explained to me, once they make that connection- aggression-bite it's very hard to correct. We talked about managing the behaviour, how to isolate from children. I know in this case it's DA but still, the pattern is there and it is dangerous. It's heartbreaking but the liablity not to mention stress is just not worth it IMO.

There are a lot of good sweet dogs that don't have aggression issues being put down in shelters every day. Sometimes we are doing a disservice to them by trying to save such difficult dogs as this...IMHO.



KSdogowner said:


> Paul, I hear what you are saying. I am still torn....but I don't think that this couple has had anybody ever tell them what pro-active approach to take to see IF this dog is salvageable. Probably weren't really looking..I get that but maybe it took this in order for them to wake up. I am hoping they will contact the trainer. I believe the trainer will have a much clearer overview of what this dog is about and whether or not he is salvageable training wise. She volunteered to keep me in the loop about the progress.
> 
> She was very happy to get some sort of direction, so I am thinking she wasn't just blowing smoke up my butt. She seems to be very aware that something drastic will need to be done and the situation can't stay the same. We talked extensively about the potential liability and consequences of another incident, especially potentially involving kids. She wholeheartedly agreed. I didn't give her a lecture but she asked me for my opinion and that is what she got. She seemed very receptive. I hope I am not just being naive but I feel that now that they have a direction, they have a chance to do something about it. She understands that if the training doesn't work, the dog will need to be put down. I am counting on her doing so if that is the case and expressed that to her. She agreed. Maybe it's a mistake. I hope not.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup.

Around here they call them boxer mixes. Almost without fail when I ask boxer mixed _with what_ I'm told...usually sheephishly.....pitbull.

One lady told me the 'boxer mix' line. I get to her place and said, there's no boxer in this dog is there? She could tell that I wasn't buying in to her line and admitted it was a pure bred APBT that she had bought from a breeder. 





selzer said:


> Boy am I going to be unpopular with this statement. But sometimes pounds list dogs as lab mix, pointer mix, etc because there are so many pit bulls (anything that resembles a pit bull) that they do not stand a chance at getting out of the shelter, and some places like Ashtabula, Ohio, have them banned, so, they cannot adopt them to anyone from there. So they call them lab mix or some other mixture, and people take them home unawares.
> 
> I know this happens because the elderly couple with the American Bulldog/Pitbull mixture were told by the pound it was a lab mix. And it was not just me that knew the predominant breed was AB. My trainer who has been in dogs forever, and many others knew as well. These older people were really overmatched. The pup was a little over a year, and very mouthy.
> 
> ...


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm sorry, that sucks. hope Sophie has a speedy recovery and isn't traumatized


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Good_Karma said:


> Wow, what an unfortunate accident!! You are a very forgiving person. A better person than I am, for sure. I think if I were in your position, I'd be outside her house with a torch and a pitchfork demanding revenge on the dog.


Trust me, if I would act on my emotions, that's what I would do as well but if I do that, then there would not have been any opportunity for her to be willing to ask questions and receive input I am able to pass on to her. There are several people involved in this situation including the life of a dog. That alone is worth the effort to me. This way even if the dog will be put to sleep, she can apply what she is learning to raising her next dog. Actually, I think there are other dogs in the house....I am not sure though. If so, they will definitely benefit from what she is learning. So, the process as she seems to agree to is that she will seek to have her dog evaluated. If the evaluation results in the determination that the dog's issue is not resolvable, the dog will be put to sleep. That is what we agreed on last night. I hope she keeps her part of that agreement. 

The dog's owner and I talked about euthanizing last night and she asked me how she should approach that. I made her aware that dropping the dog off at the shelter would be a very cruel way in terminating her dog's life and suggested for her to contact her Vet and be with her dog when it happens. She was concerned that it would hurt her dog or involve a long torturous process but I assured her that it was quick and painless to the animal. I suggested that she would be present even though painful so that her dog would at least have the comfort in having his owners there. So, having to put her dog to sleep is definitely on the table as far as she is concerned which makes me think that I am not wasting my time and that she is taking this seriously. By the questions she is asking, I can tell that she does not have a lot of knowledge about training and character traits of dogs. So I am glad she is asking because to me, that means she is willing to learn. I was in that place ones and still am learning. So I can relate. 

So far Sophie is doing good on her meds. She is back to her spunky self. The wound is healing nicely, too. Thank you for sharing your experience with the meds. 
Thank you JeanKBBMMMAAN . I need to have a blood panel done anyway including Thyroid because Sophie seems to be very hyper. So, I am going to call the Vet today to find out specifics. What kind of blood panel do you recommend should I have done for her? I don't know anything about this topic, so would appreciate your input. 

jetscarbie, we have bear pepper spray we got for our hiking trip in MN last year. Usually, we take it with us during our walks but not when we take them to the back to go potty. Have had it with us for that now, since the incident. Thank you for the recommendation. 

Gwenhwyfair, what recommendations do they give regarding how to disengage a Terrier? Do you have a link I can go to?


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Yup.
> 
> Around here they call them boxer mixes. Almost without fail when I ask boxer mixed _with what_ I'm told...usually sheephishly.....pitbull.
> 
> One lady told me the 'boxer mix' line. I get to her place and said, there's no boxer in this dog is there? She could tell that I wasn't buying in to her line and admitted it was a pure bred APBT that she had bought from a breeder.


Gwenhyfair, honestly, I don't want to go on the Pittbull trail right now. Any breed has a tendency to get aggressive. I mentioned the breed because I and my hubby felt he looked like a pittbul/Bulldog type of mix. We still feel that way actually, but I didn't mention that to add to the stigma the breed brings. I mentioned it to indicate the size and strength of the dog. 

Chicagojosh, she is doing great. Does not exhibit fear going outside at all which was my concern. Have not tested her around other dogs yet though. I want to give her time to heal. Time will tell. I obviously have to stress desensitizing her more now because of this incident.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Well I have to say you are handling this with grace and dignity...kudos to you.

It was a thread on this site, I'll try to find it and link here for you.

Basically APBT said you need to use a pry stick to open their jaws, but had more details...I'll look for it now....






KSdogowner said:


> Trust me, if I would act on my emotions, that's what I would do as well but if I do that, then there would not have been any opportunity for her to be willing to ask questions and receive input I am able to pass on to her. There are several people involved in this situation including the life of a dog. That alone is worth the effort to me. This way even if the dog will be put to sleep, she can apply what she is learning to raising her next dog. Actually, I think there are other dogs in the house....I am not sure though. If so, they will definitely benefit from what she is learning. So, the process as she seems to agree to is that she will seek to have her dog evaluated. If the evaluation results in the determination that the dog's issue is not resolvable, the dog will be put to sleep. That is what we agreed on last night. I hope she keeps her part of that agreement.
> 
> The dog's owner and I talked about euthanizing last night and she asked me how she should approach that. I made her aware that dropping the dog off at the shelter would be a very cruel way in terminating her dog's life and suggested for her to contact her Vet and be with her dog when it happens. She was concerned that it would hurt her dog or involve a long torturous process but I assured her that it was quick and painless to the animal. I suggested that she would be present even though painful so that her dog would at least have the comfort in having his owners there. So, having to put her dog to sleep is definitely on the table as far as she is concerned which makes me think that I am not wasting my time and that she is taking this seriously. By the questions she is asking, I can tell that she does not have a lot of knowledge about training and character traits of dogs. So I am glad she is asking because to me, that means she is willing to learn. I was in that place ones and still am learning. So I can relate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

selzer said:


> Boy am I going to be unpopular with this statement. But sometimes pounds list dogs as lab mix, pointer mix, etc because there are so many pit bulls (anything that resembles a pit bull) that they do not stand a chance at getting out of the shelter, and some places like Ashtabula, Ohio, have them banned, so, they cannot adopt them to anyone from there. So they call them lab mix or some other mixture, and people take them home unawares.


I agree... and was thinking the same thing.



> Any dog can bite, but I am really surprised that a pointer/greyhound mix would be that aggressive. Both of those breeds are not well known for dog aggression at all.


Additionally, I wouldn't expect a pointer/greyhound mix to look anything like a bully mix... 

To the OP: I think you're handling this correctly. The very best thing you did was give your trainer's business card to the dog owner. She needs the help of an experienced trainer to learn how to manage this dog.

I personally wouldn't put a dog to sleep just for dog aggression. As others have pointed out, dog aggression does not equal human aggression. If this dog has attacked other dogs three times, it simply means the owners are not managing it properly. What they need to do:

1) Consult a trainer/behaviorist.
2) Put up a fence, if local laws/ordinances allow.
3) Muzzle the dog when he is outside/out for walks.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I understand that's not your intentions. I was responding to selzer's comment....it is a problem. I'm looking up the info you asked for now.





KSdogowner said:


> Gwenhyfair, honestly, I don't want to go on the Pittbull trail right now. Any breed has a tendency to get aggressive. I mentioned the breed because I and my hubby felt he looked like a pittbul/Bulldog type of mix. We still feel that way actually, but I didn't mention that to add to the stigma the breed brings. I mentioned it to indicate the size and strength of the dog.
> 
> <snipped>.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

KSDog...I found the link but I will PM it to you, I don't want to turn your thread into more about the pitties......


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> KSDog...I found the link but I will PM it to you, I don't want to turn your thread into more about the pitties......


Thank you so much Gwenhwyfair. I appreciate it. 

Set an appointment on Monday (soonest I could get it) to have a blood panel done for Sophie checking kidneys, liver and Thyroid. Thanks for the recommendation Jean.... (sorry forgot the rest of the nick). Going to hold off with the Rimadyl unless I see Sophie distressed (panting, lethargic, lack of energy). Right now she is back to her regular energizer bunny...even brought me her frisbee to play with. I am so thrilled to see her bounce back so quickly.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> I personally wouldn't put a dog to sleep just for dog aggression. As others have pointed out, dog aggression does not equal human aggression. If this dog has attacked other dogs three times, it simply means the owners are not managing it properly. What they need to do:
> 
> 1) Consult a trainer/behaviorist.
> 2) Put up a fence, if local laws/ordinances allow.
> 3) Muzzle the dog when he is outside/out for walks.


I agree totally with this. They just need to learn how to manage the dog. I wouldn't put a dog down for dog aggression. You CAN keep your dog away from other dogs. 

But if they are set on putting the dog down -- I know liability is high and some people cannot manage the thought of losing their insurance or being sued -- then they should take the dog to the vet and be there while it is put to sleep.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

So happy to hear that Sophie is back to normal! Poor thing...


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> So happy to hear that Sophie is back to normal! Poor thing...


Thanks qbchottu. Watching her closely the next week or so. So far so good.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Maybe it's because of that adorable picture of her in your avatar, but I teared up when I read your first post and I've been following closely ever since. The way you said she just stayed down when the dog attacked reminds me a lot of my girl Wiva. Maybe that's why it hits so close to home. She just looks like such a sweetheart. Sending her good karma and lots of love! :hugs:

Edit: I'm also impressed with your maturity and poise when dealing with this issue. It's easy to let emotions trump reason, but you have handled yourself well through all this. Also, I love that your hubby tried so hard to save your girl


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> Maybe it's because of that adorable picture of her in your avatar, but I teared up when I read your first post and I've been following closely ever since. The way you said she just stayed down when the dog attacked reminds me a lot of my girl Wiva. Maybe that's why it hits so close to home. She just looks like such a sweetheart. Sending her good karma and lots of love! :hugs:


Aweee, thank you. We can use all the good wishes we can get . You are so sweet. Yes she is a sweetheart and a happy go lucky girl. She has been through the ringer and near death as a puppy due to Parvo and blood infections. It's a miracle she made it through that. So maybe she is not a fighter when being attacked, but she has a strong will to live and to see her being in the position she was in two days ago breaks my heart. I am actually looking into a tazer now to prevent this from ever happening again. Isn't it crazy? It just sucks. Seems Bear pepper spray doesn't work at times. Maybe a tazer will. Something like this http://www.tbotech.com/mini-stun-baton.htm


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Have you thought about a break stick as well? Pits lock their jaws and sometimes even the most severe correction won't make them let go. Here's some info on it: Pit Bull Rescue Central
Video how to use it: How to use a break stick - YouTube
They are small enough that it wouldn't be too hard to carry around on walks. Stun+break stick should be a good combo. 
Amazon carries them. You could probably even make one if you are handy


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> Have you thought about a break stick as well? Pits lock their jaws and sometimes even the most severe correction won't make them let go. Here's some info on it: Pit Bull Rescue Central
> Video how to use it: How to use a break stick - YouTube
> They are small enough that it wouldn't be too hard to carry around on walks. Stun+break stick should be a good combo.
> Amazon carries them. You could probably even make one if you are handy


Yes, thank you. It was already suggested to me and I will try to get one of those orange sticks the trainer in the video is using. I guess instead of just walking out of the house I will need my backpack now loaded with Bear Pepper Spray, Orange breaking sticks and a Taster...wait...where is my 50 Cal? :wild: Maybe it's just me being paranoid..well...yeah...a little. I admit it.

I am going to check Amazon.com. Thanks qbchottu


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

lol! What a world!  
You might as well invest in some police riot gear for you and your pup.  I think Sophie would look pretty sharp in a ballistic vest!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> lol! What a world!
> You might as well invest in some police riot gear for you and your pup.  I think Sophie would look pretty sharp in a ballistic vest!


There you go. She could be the hot white armored girl of the neighborhood. Hey, I could strap that 50 cal on her.... It's so ridiculous that you got to have some sense of humor in the midst of this madness.


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your dog. Hope she is doing ok. But that said, i was curious. Manfred OWNS adult pitbulls he meets. And Manfred is 4 months old.

They dont fight, but from dog body language, we can tell who is the dominant.

I assumed pitbulls get to around 40 to 60lbs, agreed they are aggressive dogs, but arent GSD's with their superior size (90 to 120lbs), bite power and overall latent aggression supposed to own pits?

I dont mean to sound insensitive, but I am a guy. And all guys have been asking this question since time immemorial, "Mom, is x fights y, who will win?"


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Kaz,

'nuther uh-oh moment for you.....

I understand the curiosity but out of respect for the OP let's not go there.

There have been threads about this in the past, you can do a search and will find the various view points regarding your question......




Kaz said:


> Sorry to hear about your dog. Hope she is doing ok. But that said, i was curious. Manfred OWNS adult pitbulls he meets. And Manfred is 4 months old.
> 
> They dont fight, but from dog body language, we can tell who is the dominant.
> 
> ...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Kaz said:


> Sorry to hear about your dog. Hope she is doing ok. But that said, i was curious. Manfred OWNS adult pitbulls he meets. And Manfred is 4 months old.
> 
> Somewhere between 4-5 months old, puppies lose their puppy license. Usually adult dogs will allow a young puppy like yours to chew on ears and tail, and do just about anything. Not sure, but if you keep going as you are, your boy might get his clock cleaned in the next few months.
> 
> ...


Oh, I don't know what being a guy has to do with it. If X fights Y? Well it depends on the individuals. APBT, the American Pit bull Terrier, well it is a terrier. They crossed terriers with large bull dogs to make a dog with enough courage and tenacity to take on a bull, and the persistence of a terrier. My dogs might fight a PB and win, but I really do not want to find that out. It is bad, really bad when your dog is fighting for its life, and you are there trying to pull them apart. You are watching your dog get bloody. Who wants to know who would win, I would just prefer to remain ignorant of that and keep my dogs whole. Even the winning dog generally needs doctoring after a real fight.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Kaz said:


> Sorry to hear about your dog. Hope she is doing ok. But that said, i was curious. Manfred OWNS adult pitbulls he meets. And Manfred is 4 months old.
> 
> They dont fight, but from dog body language, we can tell who is the dominant.
> 
> ...


I am sorry but I don't know what exactly your point is. Who cares whether Testosterone wants to have it's way? Doesn't mean it will get it nor does it mean it's right.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

selzer said:


> You are watching your dog get bloody. Who wants to know who would win, I would just prefer to remain ignorant of that and keep my dogs whole. Even the winning dog generally needs doctoring after a real fight.


Exactly. Thanks Selzer Besides, my dog will not be bait for some dysfunctional dog or his owner.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Kaz said:


> Manfred OWNS adult pitbulls he meets. And Manfred is 4 months old.
> 
> They dont fight, but from dog body language, we can tell who is the dominant.


Right. The pup is dominant over the adult. And my cat kills tigers in his spare time.


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

chelle said:


> Right. The pup is dominant over the adult. And my ***** kills tigers in his spare time.


Chelle,
You are aggressive and rude. Get help. But get off my back. 

Your comments have been truncated by the moderator in the past for being excessive. I remember the moderator wrote "Attack the idea, not the person."

I asked a harmless question. And its a genuine question. If a GSD is capable of defending itself against a pitbull. And what my dog does is my business. Not for you to make fun of. 

Everyone is entitled to share/post comments/ask questions within limits. And if my dog owns a older dog, then that's MY problem / issue, not for you to make derisive comments about. 

Kaz.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I had a ten week old GSD that backed up a full grown labrador bitch. It was the day I brought him home. I thought "wow!" I should have thought, how fast can I get him to training classes!"


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Kaz said:


> Chelle, You are aggressive and rude. Get help. But get off my back.


Aggressive and rude. Yes, sometimes. What type of "help" might you suggest?



Kaz said:


> Your comments have been truncated by the moderator in the past for being excessive. I remember the moderator wrote "Attack the idea, not the person."


Could be. 



Kaz said:


> I asked a harmless question. And its a genuine question. If a GSD is capable of defending itself against a pitbull. And what my dog does is my business. Not for you to make fun of.


I actually care about your dog. Your *puppy* is not in *any* way capable of defending itself against any adult, much less a pitbull. I'd hate for you to truly believe that. It could be your dog's death sentence.



Kaz said:


> Everyone is entitled to share/post comments/ask questions within limits. And if my dog *owns* a older dog, then that's MY problem / issue, not for you to make derisive comments about.


Kaz, your baby dog "owned" nothing. It got lucky. Very lucky.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Kaz said:


> Chelle,
> You are aggressive and rude. Get help. But get off my back.
> 
> Your comments have been truncated by the moderator in the past for being excessive. I remember the moderator wrote "Attack the idea, not the person."
> ...


Kaz, your statements have nothing to do with the content of this thread. This thread has nothing to do with pits competing with GSDs or whether one would get a kick out of one dog dominating the other. I find your approach confrontational and uncalled for since what happened between Sophie and the other dog was not something anybody got a "kick" out of. Please stop it.


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Kaz,
> 
> 'nuther uh-oh moment for you.....
> 
> ...


Thanks Gwen for your thoughts. 

As you read from my comment, I started with "I am sorry to hear about your dog" and "I dont mean to be insensitive".

If a person posts a story on an internet forum, then he/she opens it for public scrutiny, questions, discussion. Its but natural.

If it is too private or hurtful, then discussion in private is recommended.

I dont know the OP, and my concern is related to how GSD's fare against pitbulls.

Los Angeles has too many pitbulls. Yesterday while my fiancee and I were walking out of a grocery story, with both our hands full and Manfred on a leash, 2 pitbulls literally charged at us (especially at Manfred) out in the parking lot.

I intervened and the owner of the pitbulls came and intervened (a few seconds later than desired, but he did come).

So yes, I want to know the repercussions of such a fight.

Manfred wont back down, I know it. And I will probably grievously hurt the owner if his dog even hurts a hair on my pup's head.

So to avoid such over reaction, I just want to establish some facts.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

chelle said:


> Kaz, your baby dog "owned" nothing. It got lucky. Very lucky.


I'm with chelle on this one... Your pup was lucky. It might not work out so well next time with a dog that decides to react back. 

Anyway...back to staying on topic with Sophie. If you want to discuss Manfred, your opinion of pits or dog fights, why not start your own thread?


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Kaz said:


> Chelle,
> 
> I asked a harmless question. And its a genuine question. If a GSD is capable of defending itself against a pitbull. And what my dog does is my business. Not for you to make fun of.
> Kaz.


As genuine as your question may be, it has nothing to do with this thread. Perhaps you did not read the comment here where I explicitly stated that I don't want to make this an issue regarding the Pitt bull breed. This is not about a BREED, it is about my dog having been attacked, the meds she is taking, measures I may need to take to get her well again and to ensure this won't happen again. If you are posing your question in sincerity, you are sincerely missing the point. How about you create a new thread with your question?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Kaz said:


> Thanks Gwen for your thoughts.
> 
> As you read from my comment, I started with "I am sorry to hear about your dog" and "I dont mean to be insensitive".
> 
> ...


Maybe start your own thread on that topic.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

qbchottu said:


> Anyway...back to staying on topic with Sophie. If you want to discuss Manfred, your opinion of pits or dog fights, why not start your own thread?


Yes, let's do stay on topic about pretty Sophie. I'm sorry KSdogowner for taking the bait.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

chelle said:


> Yes, let's do stay on topic about pretty Sophie. I'm sorry KSdogowner for taking the bait.


No problem Chelle. Always love to read about your little cutie. :wub::wub:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

KSdogowner said:


> Thank you so much Gwenhwyfair. I appreciate it.
> 
> Set an appointment on Monday (soonest I could get it) to have a blood panel done for Sophie checking kidneys, liver and Thyroid. Thanks for the recommendation Jean.... (sorry forgot the rest of the nick). Going to hold off with the Rimadyl unless I see Sophie distressed (panting, lethargic, lack of energy). Right now she is back to her regular energizer bunny...even brought me her frisbee to play with. I am so thrilled to see her bounce back so quickly.


I am glad she is doing well! Definitely read, print, post on your frig, whatever the warning signs of a reaction to NSAIDs. Vomiting, diarrhea I think are on the list. 

I am going to guess you'll want a super chem Superchem Blood Test - Vetstreet Some vet offices can do them right there, others can't/don't. 

For the thyroid they have a snap test that you can do - but you are thinking she may be hyper and not hypo (slow)? Anyway, there are 2 places I know of that do the thyroid test - Michigan State and Dr. Dodds. Dr. Jean Dodds - Canine Thyroid Testing | Hemopet.org
Excess Thyroid Hormone in Dogs | petMD info 

:wild::wild::wild::wild::wild::wild::wild::wild:

Please stay on topic in this thread and as always, feel free to start another thread for other topics. 
Jean
Admin


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I am glad she is doing well! Definitely read, print, post on your frig, whatever the warning signs of a reaction to NSAIDs. Vomiting, diarrhea I think are on the list.
> 
> I am going to guess you'll want a super chem Superchem Blood Test - Vetstreet Some vet offices can do them right there, others can't/don't.
> 
> ...


Yes, I read the information regarding side effects. I had no idea. So again, thank you. I am not sure what the test they will be doing on Monday is called. I specifically told them that I wanted the Thyroid test included and explained to them that I am concerned regarding Sophie's hyperactivity. So I assume they will specifically target that. From the way the tech was talking, the thyroid test will be separate from the regular blood test, so it is possible this is the test you are talking about. I will have more specifics on Monday. I am going to ask them specifically for the Superchem Blood Test- Vetstreet . 

I so appreciate how everybody has been so supporting and helpful. The reason why I have been able to share useful information with the owner of the dog is because of this board. I am not exaggerating. As I have gleaned valuable information from discussions over the past few years, it is my hope that others may be able to glean valuable information from this discussion as well. In a way this is like taking revenge on a crappy situation by bringing good out of it. I hope this makes sense LOL


----------



## atruepastime (Mar 12, 2011)

Glad your dog hasn't generalised her horrible experience to all dogs, in my opinion I agree that the dog should be put to sleep if the owners do not have the capacity to ensure that it will not harm others. Off course they should work with a trainer and have the dog assessed for its viability for rehabilitation, but if all that falls through then it is a ticking time bomb, and as humans you can not promise perfection, it takes one tiny mistake and the dog may get out and harm another dog again. Interestingly enough it is common knowledge to the university vet staff here in QLD (they use greyhounds for blood donors) and greyhound trainers that greyhounds can be dog aggressive and when they fight they often fight to the death. 

The RSPCA here will never kennel two greyhounds together because they have come back in the morning too many times to find that they have injured one or each other fatally. So perhaps the owners may be right about their dogs breed. Anyway if the dog is genetically dog aggressive or is neurologically unbalanced the breed doesn't really matter, its the same as making a racial generalisation, as that is what dog breeds essentially are, they are different races of dog. 

Here in Australia German Shepherds get the same treatment as pitbulls by the public, worse still the stigma attached to gsds is that they are people aggressive, so I get dirty looks from parents with young children, and pretty much everyone non-gsd savvy gets edgy around my dog until they get to know her. I've gotten used to having parents seeing me coming and moving their kid to the other side of them to keep them away from my calmly trotting gsd by my side. 

Just don't forget that as there are civil & sharp german shepherds that belong only in the care of experienced owners that know how to own such dogs responsibly, there pits that are gamey and belong in an experienced and responsible home. 

Won't go into that side of the conversation anymore as it isn't relevant to the thread, I hope the OP finds a peaceful and effective resolution in this matter, having your dog attacked by another dog is often just as traumatic for the owner as we unlike dogs don't tend to live in the now, and instead we tend to replay the event in our minds and think of a million different possible outcomes had something been done differently. Try not to allow this to affect your nerves when she meets other dogs, she will sense your tension which may create a problem, it may take a while but in time its gets easier, and if anything you will learn to become more attuned to other dogs in your surrounds and their behaviour which can help you decide how to react if a strange dog acts in a way that feels off.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

atruepastime said:


> I hope the OP finds a peaceful and effective resolution in this matter, having your dog attacked by another dog is often just as traumatic for the owner as we unlike dogs don't tend to live in the now, and instead we tend to replay the event in our minds and think of a million different possible outcomes had something been done differently. Try not to allow this to affect your nerves when she meets other dogs, she will sense your tension which may create a problem, it may take a while but in time its gets easier, and if anything you will learn to become more attuned to other dogs in your surrounds and their behaviour which can help you decide how to react if a strange dog acts in a way that feels off.


Yes, I can't deny that this is exactly how I feel right now. I play out the scenario over and over again playing the "what if" game. I try my best to focus on other things besides potentials of loose dogs and another attack but right now I am having a hard time with it honestly. I hope I won't fail my baby and make things worse for her because of it. I have to make a conscious effort (like talking to myself in my head) to refocus on other things while walking so not to have what I feel transfer over to her. I am working on it and really hope I will be able to overcome this. Not just for me, but also for my dogs. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Get well sweet Sophie! Sending healing thoughts to you and your family. KSdogowner, please let us know how you are faring and the outcome of this event when things have had a chance to settle.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Ingrid said:


> Get well sweet Sophie! Sending healing thoughts to you and your family. KSdogowner, please let us know how you are faring and the outcome of this event when things have had a chance to settle.


I will. Thanks Ingrid. Right now I am waiting to see if these people are going to follow through on what they said they would. She promised me she would keep me in the loop...so...will see. If I find out they didn't, we will report the incident because she knows and agreed to that she will take steps to change things including contacting the trainer. 

Sophie is doing great. The injury is healing nicely..no problems (whew).


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Wanted to write a quick update. The owners of the dog that attacked Sophie have contacted the Trainer. So, I am very happy to hear that and hope they will be able to turn things around for their dog. 

Sophie continues doing well. I am including 2 videos we took today. 

Sophie waiting for me to get ready for our walk. 



During the walk




Thank you again to all of you for your good wishes and prayers for Sophie. Your support has helped me tremendously. Sophie says "Thank you", too.


----------



## nomansland4404 (Jun 15, 2010)

Kaz said:


> Sorry to hear about your dog. Hope she is doing ok. But that said, i was curious. Manfred OWNS adult pitbulls he meets. And Manfred is 4 months old.
> 
> They dont fight, but from dog body language, we can tell who is the dominant.
> 
> ...


I've seen Pits that were 90 lbs all the time. Also can't help but laugh if you believe your pup "owned" Pit.


----------



## nomansland4404 (Jun 15, 2010)

Glad your dog is ok! You must be seriously wonderful people to feel bad for your neighbors and there dog. I honestly can't say Id be the same. I commend you for it.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

nomansland4404 said:


> Glad your dog is ok! .


Thank you nomansland. I am relieved that this is over and she is doing great. Got the blood test results back today and everything is looking good. Glad to know that giving her the pain meds did not have any adverse effect on her either.


----------

